# "BONANZA BUY 3 UNITS GET 1 FREE IPOD 80GB" Nokia N95 8GB $265,Nokia 8800 Sirocco $260



## cingular06 (Nov 10, 2007)

I like licking windows. My favorite flavor is purple. Whats your favorite flavor?


EMAIL: [email protected]


*Please send me emails that tell me how stupid I am. Send those emails to:*

[email protected]


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 10, 2007)

Banned


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2007)

1 minute has got be some kind of record around here... Now he needs a good edit...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 10, 2007)

Good edit is done.

Oh and people please send him emails as he as asked for it.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 10, 2007)

Gee.... Banned on his first post..... Tsk, Tsk......

Charles


----------



## Airborne (Nov 10, 2007)

What a moron. They walk amoung us.


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 10, 2007)

Airborne said:


> What a moron. They walk amoung us.



Way to true!!!!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 10, 2007)

idiots. I sent him an email as well.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 11, 2007)

A w*nker is born every minute....use a condom!


----------

